# Error - Unable to remove files within cache



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

Some error on here after the maintenance this morning, you have to refresh the page to get it to post/view topic.. any one else having this problem? I have logged out and closed my browser but still have this problem

General Error
Unable to remove files within ./cache/. Please check directory permissions.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've passed the message on from this morning - it's cropped up on the admin side too when changing settings and still is but normal viewing/posting seems to be working for me now. How's it with you?


----------

